# Smash Box Foundation Primer



## Modil (Aug 21, 2005)

Yay or nay??

If nay - Which is the best one??


----------



## kare31 (Aug 22, 2005)

I use Smashbox primer when i need an absolutely flawless finish.  Love it, havent found anything better.  I can't give it a full yay because the silicon in the primer clogs my pores and gives me breakouts if i wear it for more than a few hours.  I use NARS primer for everyday because it is gentle on my skin, and doesnt have the thick slipperly feeling that the Smashbox primer leaves.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Aug 22, 2005)

I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Makes a HUGE difference with my makeup


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 22, 2005)

Have to agree, I dont use it a lot but it does work nicely.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 6, 2006)

Photo Finish is an AMAZING product!  It's actually the reason I'm working for Smashbox.  I wear the green one to help with my roscea.  It's made SUCH a huge difference in my skin.

Just so you know, Photo Finish does not contain silicone. Silicone is actually toxic to the skin, does clog pores, is manmade, and cause irritation-inflamamation problems.

The reason the texture of Photo Finish is soooo amazing is because of the base ingredient: dimethicone.  Dimethicone is an organic natural type of silicone that is not harmful to skin at all.  Dimethicone is used widely in conditioners, face washes, etc, for it's silkening and smoothing properties.  The dimethicone molecules are too big to enter pores, therefore Photo Finish rests on top of the skin, keeping the makeup off your face, and locking in your moisturizers and serums so that they're active and working in your skin all day long.  Photo Finish contains vitamins A, C, and E to nourish, and powerful antioxidants  like grapeseed and lemongrass to protect your skin from environmental stressors like smoke, pollution, and sun.  It also acts like a base, so your makeup will have something to adhere to, and therefore will stay on longer during the day.  There are also three colored formulas for those of us that need a little correcting..."adjust" is green to cut the red in roscea-toned skins, "blend" is peach-toned to diminish the appearance of sun spots and freckle, and "balance" is lavender to help brighten sallow or jaundice skin tones.

Go to your nearest Smashbox counter and ask for a sample!!!  I promise you'll never go back to foundation over moisturizer!


----------



## joseybird (Oct 10, 2006)

I have rough-textured, oily, slightly flakey red acne-prone skin, and I definately need a primer. Will either of the Smashbox primers break me out, though? And which would be better for me? (I don't have wrinkles)


----------



## aeni (Oct 10, 2006)

I haven't had any issues with anyone (and myself) break out from using Photo Finish - and I've worn it for hours.

Buy a sample at your nearest ULTA.  You'll never know until you try!  And if it works for you, shop on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got the dermaxyl version unused for $30 cheaper this way.


----------



## joseybird (Oct 10, 2006)

I have no Ulta near me at all =(


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joseybird* 

 
_I have rough-textured, oily, slightly flakey red acne-prone skin, and I definately need a primer. Will either of the Smashbox primers break me out, though? And which would be better for me? (I don't have wrinkles)_

 
Sweetie, you sound JUST like me!  My skin is rough, oily, sensitive with rosacea, and I have larger pores.  The green photofinish seriously SAVED my skin.  That's the one I would reccommend for you.  Unlike other green color correctors, this one actually conceals redness without still looking green!  That way, if you want to wear a sheer foundation or tinted moisturizer, you can!  None of them will break you out because they're non-comdedongenic, fragrance-free, wax-free, and oil-free.  Try it out and holla back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3

P.s. Try Nordstrom!  Or get it online from smashbox.com


----------



## lilt2487 (Nov 13, 2006)

hey gals!

just letting yall know, its cheaper to buy two of the the smashbox primer to-go tubes then actually buying one of the bottles! each of the to-go primers contain 0.5 oz for $15.50 whereas buying the full bottle you only get 0.93 oz for $36!!! so all you need to do is buy two of the tubes and you've just saved yourself a couple bucks! haha i know its not much but everything adds up!


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hands down, the best foundation primer out there...I have used it for years and even manage to get some in a sample jar when I am at work (and NOT working for Smashbox...hint hint) to use on the customers...


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 13, 2006)

I just bought this after getting a sample pack..I loveit...I use it everyday that I put on makeup..it just glides on your face..I can't believe that I didn't get this sooner!!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 13, 2006)

Did nothing special for me. My favorite primer is Clarins Instant Smooth!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 13, 2006)

Clarins Instant Smooth is basically mortician's wax...you can get that at the beauty supply shop for $2 a vat.


----------



## Annie (Nov 19, 2006)

The only time I ever used this, it made me breakout in the worst way, right before a formal event. Not only that, but it made almost no difference whatsoever in the way my makeup looked.


----------



## msmack (Jan 6, 2007)

*Photo Finish Foundation Primer*

....is awesome! I stumbled on it at SDM and took a sample home to try. Its perfection. Foundation glides on perfectly and helps smooth your skin. Very moisturizing and didnt make me break out. You only need the tiniest bit. Makes foundation last and last... i tested it out in the sweatiest, smokiest bar last night and it stayed put! amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 could be old news to you veterans ...but new to me and i love it!


----------



## msmack (Jan 6, 2007)

i forgot to mention... its is $20 cdn for a small little tube...but the tube may last you a lifetime...!


----------



## jenii (Jan 6, 2007)

I like it, too. It's really good stuff. But, for some reason, I can't use it on my forehead. It makes me break out there, but NOWHERE ELSE. Isn't that crazy?!

Well, whatever, I can still use it everywhere else. I like it. I've heard you can also use it as a base for e/s, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 6, 2007)

I love this stuff too!!  It really makes my skin feel like velvet!  I haven't been able to afford it for a while so I've been using a sample of the Laura Geller Spackle and it doesn't even compare.  It makes my skin feel slightly sticky (yuck!) and I don't notice that it helps my makeup stay on any longer than without it.


----------



## kiannack (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Photo Finish Foundation Primer*

This primer helps my makeup last twice as long compared to no primer. It's a miracle!


----------



## rockinmakeup (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Photo Finish Foundation Primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_I like it, too. It's really good stuff. But, for some reason, I can't use it on my forehead. It makes me break out there, but NOWHERE ELSE. Isn't that crazy?!

Well, whatever, I can still use it everywhere else. I like it. I've heard you can also use it as a base for e/s, but I haven't tried that yet._

 

hey hun, i work for smashbox and i was wondering how you breakout on your forehead..is it like instant or over time. the reason i ask is because the primer is silicone and water based and silicone can not be absorbed into the skin...so basically your primer is sitting at the top of the skin which makes it extremely difficult for breakouts. let me know cause i might be able to help you out.

as far as a eyeshadow base it wont work at all because of the silicone it will just slip the shadow off your lid. we make a product called "lip & lid" primer which one side is designed for eyeshadow base and the other a lipstick/lipgloss base

have a great day!
-natasha


----------



## msmack (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Photo Finish Foundation Primer*

thanks for the conformation on the e/s primer... although i already had an incident :0


----------



## ch33tah (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Photo Finish Foundation Primer*

i just got two samples of this stuff and i'm soooo amazed. i use studio stick as my foundation, and this photo finish foundation primer makes my skin just like velvet and the foundation glides on soooo smoooth. i usually have to pile on the face cream before i put on my foundation, but not anymore.

i'm going to buy a bottle of it once my two samples run out, which i think wont be fore another few weeks.


love this stuff!


----------



## jenii (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Photo Finish Foundation Primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockinmakeup* 

 
_hey hun, i work for smashbox and i was wondering how you breakout on your forehead..is it like instant or over time._

 
It was pretty instant. Got a painful one next to my eyebrow, and a smaller, less-painful one in the middle of my forehead (it's kinda still there, after like two weeks). Since I haven't used it on my forehead, but the blemish is still there, I'm thinking it was just a coincidence.

I'll start using it on my forehead again for a couple of days, and see if it happens again.


----------



## AprilBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Photo Finish Foundation Primer*

I agree, this product is insanely good.  I wear it every day, and it helps keep my concealer on all day - especially under my eyes on my dark circles.  I didn't have time to put it on yesterday, and I realized how bleak life was before I found it, because none of my make-up smoothed onto my skin like it does if you use this.  If I had to live without this... I just don't want to even consider it!


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2007)

merged two threads on the same subject runnning concurrently.


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 28, 2007)

I just bought this yesterday. When I tested it on my hand at Sephora, it was fantastic! Soft, matte, smooth, and overall great. I excitedly purchased the primer to go.

This morning, I put it on, and it started tingling. I thought 'Maybe it's supposed to tingle a little' and proceeded to put the rest of my makeup on. After about 20 minutes, it had changed from tingling to burning. I washed all my makeup and found 5 little pimples on my jawline. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I must be allergic to something in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stupid sensitive skin! I'll have to return it tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to love it!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 28, 2007)

do you HAVE to wear foundation over it? what about a foundation powder? like something similar to studiofix (which I do NOT use anymore because it broke me out!!). I hear so many good things about this product and I want to try it because sometimes my powder creases.. I rarely wear foundation though, so yea.. will it work under a powder foundation? or even regular powder?


----------



## MACisME (May 9, 2007)

ive been thinking to use this.. but the real question is.. how great is it when u take photos? since it is a photo primer haha ? anyone know


----------



## june19th (May 10, 2007)

I have to admit I was really turned off by primers in general for a while after using MAC Prep n' Prime (which on me at least, made my skin uneven and definitely did clog my pores! :/) but I tried a sample of PhotoFinish, and fell in love! Then I invested in a full size. It does make a difference in the way your foundation sets, and I've had no breakouts whatsoever! Makeup lasts longer, and looks great longer! Lots of love to Smashbox for this product!


----------



## contrabassoon (May 27, 2007)

I am an NC35, I tend to get random breakouts on my forehead and nose, and I have undereye circles, question:
Which of the three Photo Finish Colour Correcting should I use? The Violet one or the Yellow one?


----------



## pinkstar (May 27, 2007)

How much do you use for a full face application? I have some at home, but I'm not sure how much to apply...


----------



## electric-shake (Jun 7, 2007)

I just picked up a few samples of this stuff when I was at the Smashbox counter in Shoppers Drug Mart yesterday, and I am definitely going to buy a bottle as soon as I go back!
It keeps my skin smooth and my makeup bright - all day. Definitely better than any primer I've ever used.


----------



## bambidandi (Jun 12, 2007)

We don't have smashbox here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So i was wondering is there any other primer (or photofinish?) that has the same effect on your skin??


----------



## bambidandi (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electric-shake* 

 
_I just picked up a few samples of this stuff when I was at the Smashbox counter in Shoppers Drug Mart yesterday, and I am definitely going to buy a bottle as soon as I go back!
It keeps my skin smooth and my makeup bright - all day. Definitely better than any primer I've ever used._

 
Shoppers Drug mart? Did you mean the Canadian one? Hmm its weird cuz i never see Smashbox products in Shoppers


----------



## Chrissi (Jun 13, 2007)

I only discovered it last month, but I *LOVE* it!


----------



## pookus (Jun 22, 2007)

This is one of my favorite products and one of the few things I continually repurchase.  I have used the Clarins, which I like, and the LG, which I hate, but I keep coming back to Photo FInish.  In particular, I like the bronze version.  If I wear it under foundation, I get the same great results as the original version and it is sheer enough color-wise that it doesnt affect my foundation color.  But the nice thing about the bronze is that I can also wear it without any foundation at all and it gives me a healthy natural glow and makes my skin look and feel smooth.


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 11, 2007)

bump!!!!

How you do apply the primer? I got a sample of it from sephora, and today I attempted to apply it with my 190 brush, and it sorta started to ball up on me?? So I applied to the rest of my face with my fingers. But yea.. is there a particular brush I need to use, or are fingers ok?


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 11, 2007)

I apply primer with my fingers.  This one balled up on me too and I think it feels a little "filmy".  Make Up For Ever's primer kicks this ones ass.


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks! I just might go into sephora to get a sample of MUFE. I didn't buy smashbox's yet, I just have a sample of it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 1, 2007)

Its very soothing,it makes skin incredibley soft and smooth. Dimethicone is kind to the skin!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_bump!!!!

How you do apply the primer? I got a sample of it from sephora, and today I attempted to apply it with my 190 brush, and it sorta started to ball up on me?? So I applied to the rest of my face with my fingers. But yea.. is there a particular brush I need to use, or are fingers ok?_

 
your not meant to rub it in your skin your meant to 'pat' it all over and only use 1 pump and if thats not enough use a tiny bit more... the less you use the better it will leave your skin!


----------



## amethystangel (Aug 13, 2007)

I use the Starlight Whitening Primer. It goes on lovely. I've only used it with my meow mineral foundation. Stayed on all day and night


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 29, 2007)

I bought the travel size of this yesterday at Sephora as I ran out of my old primer (MAC's Prep + Prime). I've used Prep + Prime for the last year or so &never had any problems with it. But I figured since its the first one I ever used, I should experiment a little bit. And here is the weird thing... since I ran out of the P+P last week &have been applying my makeup without a primer, my skin has started to break out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, this morning I went to apply the Photofinish after I left my moisturizing dry &I had NO idea how much to apply. I've heard a lot of girls buy the travel size because you get more for your $$, so can you let me know how much I should be using? I tried to use as little as possible (probably less than a dime amount), but I want to make sure I'm using it right so I get the full effect.

TIA!


----------



## frocher (Aug 29, 2007)

Far less than a dime size amount.  I use maybe 1/4 of a dime.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been really curious about this stuff. I'm going to have to go to Nordstrom's and check out the Smashbox counter.

How should I go about getting samples?


----------



## juxt123 (Aug 29, 2007)

this product came in a like set that i bought on qvc it came with soft lights quad in aglow(dont use it bc of my horrible skin but its really shimmering idk if i love it),jet set in midnight black(works good on waterline),sheer lip pencil in palm beach(love this color),body lights glowing lotion(never use it seems good though), and then the primer...this one is the tan one and it says with dermaxyl complex? i dont know what that is..neways i went on the smashbox website and talked to a live chat person and they said this is not oil free so i have not applyed it on my face! i dont want to take a chance, i have oily skin so yea it sucks but on my hand it feels good.


----------

